

The Myth of the Tech Whiz Who Quits College to Start a Company - digitalpig
https://hbr.org/2015/01/the-myth-of-the-tech-whiz-who-quits-college-to-start-a-company#

======
jaegerpicker
That may be one of the worst articles I've ever read, in terms of suppling
anything like a useful group of data. The first comment on the article
basically said everything I'm thinking of but NYC is an exceptionally poor
choice to study for the tech sector. While it certainly has a thriving tech
start up scene, it's mostly driven by other industries (fashion, food, and
finance being three of the biggest) trying to modernize. I think SF or Boston
would have told a dramatically different story but without data we can't be
sure. To me for this study/article to be of any worth it would need to be from
many more cities/areas.

